# Hello from the bay area!



## jgrosch (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome !

I'm in Berkeley. My wife and I are active in the Mt. Diablo Beekeepers Association which meets the second Thursday of each month.


----------



## jlsheehan (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks! where does it meet?


----------



## jgrosch (Jul 3, 2012)

jlsheehan said:


> Thanks! where does it meet?


The Heather Farms Garden Center in Walnut Creek. 1540 Marchbanks Drive, Walnut creek. Their website is http://www.diablobees.org/


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Welcome from San Francisco!


----------



## rdloorz (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello to you from Alameda. This is my first year also. I started in April and it's been a lot of fun so far. Welcome nd good luck.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jonathan!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Welcome.... Keep feeding sugar water until Nuc is full of brood. Then move to a deep and keep feeding. Keep the entrance small until you have at least a deep full of bees, so that they won't get robbed out.

Fuzzy


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome, I'm also a member of Mt diablo beekeepers, there is a facebook page as well as the website mentioned earlier.
We keep a few nucs every winter & they do well. They are usually 2 nuc boxes tall, mine are raising queens, & starting the second boxes now.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Welcome to the wonderful and addicting world of bees!! I started with one hive last year and now have 9! And plan on getting up to 20 hives total!

Goodluck with your nuc!

Jason


----------

